# 06' Highest pyle competition



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I say we start a little friendly competition, pics of the highest pyle of snow, either by loader or trucks it doesn't matter. I've seen some pretty insane pyles over the past few years so I thought it might be kinda fun to see other creations around the country.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

This contest might be a little premature. lol (except for the guys in NY) The only pile i have now is screened topsoil.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I can post a truckload of mulch right now..... That should be fun to do this winter....i'm game!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know its a little early but we can always hope. I'll keep posting something when it gets a little closer.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I think we have enough snow especially you guys in Migh. so lets see some pics


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I could go outside and take a picture of the pile of frost I shaved off my windshield this morning and win the competition at this rate!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

What is a pyle?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Flipper;329806 said:


> What is a pyle?


You've never heard of Gomer Pyle?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Sure but he wasn't that tall.

Maybe things are spelled diferently in NWPA. 

There used to be a member on this site who stressed the importance of literacy online.

Imagine a contract stating "Snow will be pyled in the corner." ???


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Flipper;329806 said:


> What is a pyle?


A painful condition that keeps you from sitting on the toilet.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I wish I would have know yesterday. My piles were pretty big, but I pushed them back last night, they settled and they're melting now. :realmad:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

only had one storm here, so this is the only pyle pic i have. wasnt even the best one, just the only one i took a pic of.. I know its small but im just getting the pics started.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Flipper;329821 said:


> Sure but he wasn't that tall.
> 
> Maybe things are spelled diferently in NWPA.
> 
> ...


Or imagine a contract saying "We pyle snow diferently" lol.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;310064 said:


> This contest might be a little premature. lol (except for the guys in NY) The only pile i have now is screened topsoil.


Right on. The only pile I have is in my garden bed from cleaning up after my dog.

Good idea for a fun thread but dont plan on many contributions from SE Michigan this year.

Unfortunately.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Great. Guantanamo has snow. Texas has snow. I got dog poop.

I shoulda stuck to my original business plan and sold T-shirts and sunglasses on the beach in the Cayman Islands.

:realmad:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok, Ok, OK, "pile" LOL, I done gradeated from public schools


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here you go.You know it was going to happen!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;329946 said:


> Here you go.You know it was going to happen!


"sir-prize, sir-prize, sir-prize,lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

no snow here and none in the forecast......are we talking truck only piles or any snow equipment?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;330139 said:


> no snow here and none in the forecast......are we talking truck only piles or any snow equipment?


Anything goes!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

*MW michigan has whiye stuff*

I hear north west lower michigan has been getting dumped on. They were talking about 8" on sunday and 12 " monday now they are getting another 8" tonight. Thats what the new station in south east michigan was saying, (nothing to talk about around here for snow)


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

5 yard loader with a 20' pusher ! if we ever get snow hold on for some big piles.wesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This is the best pyle, uhhh, I mean pile I have had all season. No snow in sight and warming into the high 50s by the weekend.:crying:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, just to warn you, if this is a any piece of snow equipment pile contest, some of us have a telehandler. (some of us get bored)("me") all I would need is the key ingredient, SNOW. ok no seriously, that would be cheating, I'll be nice.wesport


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Heres a nice "pyle" by our poster ECS.

Sweet pic ahead.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=330485&postcount=71


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm sure there are some monsterous PILES by now lets see'em guys. I have 2 huge ones, just have to down load onto comp. tonight. We should change some rules, Highest pile by V blade, straight blade and heavy equipment. That makes things a little more fair.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are two made by my JD 4310. The first one is about 10' tall.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is the second one. I think this one is around 8'.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hows this one??? wesport wesport


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't think I can match what the loader guys do, but this is not bad for a truck plow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Fatboy, thats what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

iakentdoz - You got to love what you can do with those Blizzard 810s.

Very signature snow pile with the wings in full glory.

Where did that thread go asking how well blizzards stack?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

fatboy;373186 said:


> Hows this one??? wesport wesport
> View attachment 22699


Is that JCB 210 yours ? if so how does it plow and what sixe blade can it push

Thanks


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

here is a couple of piles i built with my 21" shovel ......dam what a workout!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

paphillips;373375 said:


> Is that JCB 210 yours ? if so how does it plow and what sixe blade can it push
> 
> Thanks


Hey paphillips, yea, it works great. It will move anything you put in front of that 10' pusher
as long as you have traction and it has to be pretty icy to lose traction. I had a 10' plow on it for a couple years with angle rams, it worked good but not as good as the pusher.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

fatboy;373514 said:


> Hey paphillips, yea, it works great. It will move anything you put in front of that 10' pusher
> as long as you have traction and it has to be pretty icy to lose traction. I had a 10' plow on it for a couple years with angle rams, it worked good but not as good as the pusher.


Thanks i have a builder that owes us some $$$$ and he has a couple of them. We may take them as payment.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

you won't regret using them for snow, we replaced a few trucks with the one 210.


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

*just a few pics...*

Here are a few pics of the last storm...after the storm...camera was not with me at the time of the storm......payup


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

*and a few more piles...*

wesport Did I win did I win....lol not about winning just loving what you do..I will try to have the camera with for the next storm...get some action shots ....push safe all.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It that all your equipment E.C.P?


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Why do guys worry about how big their pyle is? Last year while out plowing a lot I saw some one plowing another lot across the street and he was bringing snow basically from one end to the end he was piling the snow at. At first I thought it was a bit strange but when I finished I looked at him for a few minutes before entering the street and i realized he was trying to make his pile big. I had my lot nice and even where the piles where a good size so people could see over them and they wouldn't take 6 months to melt. I drove off laughing as i thought that guy must of only had one customer......


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

*piles*

I agree neat and clean is the only way to go ...however in our case it is a commercial lot ..mall to be exact and you can only push snow and pile it in certain areas..that is why our piles get so big...unlike one of our accounts ...all the snow and i mean all of it has to be hauled out no pile's at all... 3 Triaxles and 2 dump trailers hauling...12 hours a day for 3 days for this little storm we just had here in the NE Pa.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

E.C.P;375184 said:


> I agree neat and clean is the only way to go ...however in our case it is a commercial lot ..mall to be exact and you can only push snow and pile it in certain areas..that is why our piles get so big...unlike one of our accounts ...all the snow and i mean all of it has to be hauled out no pile's at all... 3 Triaxles and 2 dump trailers hauling...12 hours a day for 3 days for this little storm we just had here in the NE Pa.


NICE looking equipement ECP!!
What size wheel loader is that and how big is the pusher?


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes missing in the pictures is my 92 F250 4x4 with a Henderson ss v-box salt spreader...


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you, the one loader faceing the back is a 928 Cat and the other older one is a Michigain 125, the pushers are 18'.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Playboy;375168 said:


> Why do guys worry about how big their pyle is? Last year while out plowing a lot I saw some one plowing another lot across the street and he was bringing snow basically from one end to the end he was piling the snow at. At first I thought it was a bit strange but when I finished I looked at him for a few minutes before entering the street and i realized he was trying to make his pile big. I had my lot nice and even where the piles where a good size so people could see over them and they wouldn't take 6 months to melt. I drove off laughing as i thought that guy must of only had one customer......


Well, this is just a friendly no pressure "contest" thats all. No ego trips here so relax. There are times and places where you have no choice but to stack the snow as high as you possibly can, like our condo's. We have to haul snow out of there twice this year so far. 25 tri axle loads later there still is a ton of snow left but due to cost containment we had to stack the rest 20ft high.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

doesn't beat the loaders, but still a nice pile...









...


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Playboy;375168 said:


> Why do guys worry about how big their pyle is? Last year while out plowing a lot I saw some one plowing another lot across the street and he was bringing snow basically from one end to the end he was piling the snow at. At first I thought it was a bit strange but when I finished I looked at him for a few minutes before entering the street and i realized he was trying to make his pile big. I had my lot nice and even where the piles where a good size so people could see over them and they wouldn't take 6 months to melt. I drove off laughing as i thought that guy must of only had one customer......


Why the big piles?? simple, Customer gets what customer wants and pays for.

If you saw our lots you would see what "nice and clean" is, we call it curb to curb plowing
I'm sure anyone that has done any REAL commercial plowing knows what it is.

So next time you drive off laughing, remember this, do your job as best as you can because you don't know what other peoples jobs entail.:waving:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Frozen001, those are some nice piles for a truck my friend !


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fatboy;376326 said:


> Why the big piles?? simple, Customer gets what customer wants and pays for.
> 
> If you saw our lots you would see what "nice and clean" is, we call it curb to curb plowing
> I'm sure anyone that has done any REAL commercial plowing knows what it is.
> ...


fatboy, well said! I remember last year looking at one impaticular lot and saying what an idiot, why is he moving snow there. Well I bid on that same place thinking that last years guy was an idiot and they have to be looking for a new service, right.... well that guy was only doing what he was told to do by a dumb-arss manager who told us thats where the snow goes all winter.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Give the poor winter, can we have a competition for each state? Only fair!


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

fatboy;376326 said:


> Why the big piles?? simple, Customer gets what customer wants and pays for.
> 
> If you saw our lots you would see what "nice and clean" is, we call it curb to curb plowing
> I'm sure anyone that has done any REAL commercial plowing knows what it is.
> ...


I hear yah Fatboy...curb to curb and always clean..no snow on the ground and salt till u drop.....is what we do and it all starts after 1" hits the ground...that is what the customer wants and that is what we get paid for.....Keep it clean...payup


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Here are some from a guy I know over in NY.
February 10, 2007) on NY State Route 11
in Oswego County.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

If there were a earthquake, you could be buried under all that snow


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

fatboy;376329 said:


> Frozen001, those are some nice piles for a truck my friend !


Thanks... those are from the about 3 foot of snow we got across 5 days... I wish I had a better shot that showed how far back that pile goes. That snow is from a 2 car wide driveway by about 3 deep. This property borders on a large open field so it always drifts like crazy. I may have some photos of the road from the 2/14 storm where the drifts were about as tall as my hood.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think we have a winner! I wouldn't come close to those piles.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

REAPER;376530 said:


> Here are some from a guy I know over in NY.
> February 10, 2007) on NY State Route 11
> in Oswego County.


Holly crap!!!! What are the chances?

There is a place called the Trans-Labrador Highway in Canada that looks exactly like that Route 11 in NY.

Take a look : http://tlhwy.com/winter/index.html

Even stranger the same exact same machines in the pics? Maybe the good folk from Canada came down to NY to help? 

Those Canadian folk sure are nice. Or was someone not nice to the Canadians and "borrowed" their pictures?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

ThisIsMe;376669 said:


> Holly crap!!!! What are the chances?
> 
> There is a place called the Trans-Labrador Highway in Canada that looks exactly like that Route 11 in NY.
> 
> ...


You can bet I will be confronting him on where he got the pics now.

I work online and he "had to have time off" and sent those pictures to us as the reason. He does live over there in NY though.

Freaking A! Ya cant trust anyone these days.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

REAPER;376675 said:


> You can bet I will be confronting him on where he got the pics now.
> 
> I work online and he "had to have time off" and sent those pictures to us as the reason. He does live over there in NY though.
> 
> Freaking A! Ya cant trust anyone these days.


Could be at the backdoor.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=335069&postcount=28


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

REAPER;376675 said:


> You can bet I will be confronting him on where he got the pics now.
> 
> I work online and he "had to have time off" and sent those pictures to us as the reason. He does live over there in NY though.
> 
> Freaking A! Ya cant trust anyone these days.


Just found this old thread (searching for info on telehandlers), and thought it would be funny to head the end of the story. So what did the guy tell you after you called his BS?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

IMAGE;577026 said:


> Just found this old thread (searching for info on telehandlers), and thought it would be funny to head the end of the story. So what did the guy tell you after you called his BS?


If your looking to buy jd has one for sale.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;577030 said:


> If your looking to buy jd has one for sale.


Thanks GV.


----------



## Mike W (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing great, but all I got. The fence is about 12' high in the last picture.


----------

